
Python dictionary algorithm and hash table vulnerability (history view) - Vlad81b
https://www.vladimircicovic.com/2020/05/python-dictionary-algorithm-and-hash-table-vulnerability
======
eesmith
I think this is only about historic vulnerabilities from many years ago. I
don't see anything about a new vulnerability.

~~~
Vlad81b
True - I just explained history and facts. Did does not want to have a title
that sounds as this still exists. In the end it is explained.

~~~
eesmith
That title tweak clears things up - thanks!

